
Getting the Band Back Together: Why the Justin.TV Mafia Returned to Y Combinator - kposehn
http://www.fastcompany.com/3041546/the-y-combinator-chronicles/getting-the-band-back-together-why-the-justintv-mafia-returned-t
======
davidrusu
I wonder how the atmosphere at yc has changed over the years? I would imagine
there to be more competition between groups nowadays as compared to the first
few batches.

